# Everybody has bad days, just look ahead.



## Lovelybeauty

Ciao,

Would you mind helping me translate this sentence into Italian: "Everybody has bad days sometimes, just look ahead."? It's used to console a friend after a failure. My attempt: "Ciascuno ha giornate nere qualche volta, guarda al futuro". I really wants to know how to translate the "just" to emphasize on the imperative. 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## marco.cur

Il senso dovrebbe essere: "devi solo aspettare che passi".


----------



## Walt Whitman

"Tutti hanno giorni sfortunati. Guarda al futuro / pensa al domani". 
It is not easy to translate the "just" in your sentence. We could say,
"Dai / forza / suvvia [a bit formal]", which is not a literal translation, though. But, to me, that is the implicit meaning. 
WW


----------



## CPA

_A tutti può capitare una giornata "no", basta guardare avanti._


----------



## Walt Whitman

Hi, CPA.
Happy to say that your translation is very good (and as to the "just" bit, you've hit the nail on the head!) 
I would add, "una giornata storta".
WW


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Grazie per le belle traduzioni, "basta" è brillante , ma che ne dici di "solo" per "just": "Solo guarda avanti"?

Grazie di nuovo.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Ciao Lovelybeauty. 
Io direi che "solo guarda avanti" non va bene nella frase di cui stiamo parlando. 
E' vero che "just" può essere tradotto letteralmente con "solo, semplicemente" e anche con "basta" (come ha efficacemente proposto CPA, secondo me traducendo perfettamente la lettera ma non lo spirito).
Per consolare un amico, evidentemente molto triste se non depresso dopo, per esempio, una delusione amorosa, quel "just" dovrebbe essere tradotto con una parola di incoraggiamento o incitamento affinché si lasci alle spalle il passato e guardi con fiducia al futuro. Ecco perché ho proposto alcune interiezioni utili allo scopo. 
WW


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Ciao WW, capisco, molte grazie 

I want to ask more about whether we could replace "tutti" with "ciascuno" or "ognuno"? A ciascuno può capitare una giornata storta?


----------



## Teerex51

You could also say _"una giornata storta può capitare a chiunque"._


----------



## Lorena1970

Lovelybeauty said:


> ma che ne dici di "solo" per "just": "Solo guarda avanti"?


I back "_semplicemente_, guarda avanti", as WW also suggested.


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Va bene, baci. 

I almost forget, so "ciascuno" and "ognuno" are not proper in this sentence?


----------



## Lorena1970

_A *chiunque* (or "*tutti*") può capitare una giornata "no"/storta, semplicemente guarda avanti_ 
"_*Chiunque* può avere/*Tutti* possono avere una giornata "no"/ storta, semplicemente guarda avanti _
_A ognuno può capitare una giornata no/storta, semplicemente guarda avanti _
_A ciascuno può capitare una giornata no/storta, semplicemente guarda  avanti _


----------



## Walt Whitman

I agree with Lorena.
I would add that "ad ognuno di noi" and "a ciascuno di noi" are OK. 
WW


----------



## Lorena1970

Walt Whitman said:


> I would add that "ad ognuno di noi" and "a ciascuno di noi" are OK.
> WW


I agree: Lovelybeauty, if you add "*di noi*", then also those sentences pointed out as wrong become right.


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Ma perchè ci serve "di noi" in quella frase? Penso che "ciascuno" e "ognuno" sono i pronomi e possono funzionare in modo autonomo?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao a tutti.

Tornado alla "traduzione" di _just, _direi che una possibilità, forse un po' drastica, potrebbe essere " Tutti hanno giornate nere prima o poi. Guarda avanti e basta". 
Che poi, a ben guardare, adesso non mi sembra tanto più drastica di "..... . Just look ahead".

GS


----------



## tananai

I'd like to point out that 'just', here, isn't exactly imperative. It's not like in "Just go away!" (vai via e basta!), it's more like in 'You can do anything if you try hard enough, just look at Stephen Hawking.'
So, I would suggest that 'basta guardare avanti', or 'basta che guardi avanti', is more accurate than 'Guarda avanti e basta'...


----------



## Walt Whitman

I agree with you, tananai. It's exactly what I said in #7. 
WW


----------



## marco.cur

Un piccolo aggiustamento:
Capita a tutti di avere delle giornate nere. Devi solo guardare avanti.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Lovelybeauty said:


> Ma perchè ci serve "di noi" in quella frase? Penso che "ciascuno" e "ognuno" sono i pronomi e possono funzionare in modo autonomo?


Ciao Lovebeauty.
Ti devo una risposta e ti devo anche chiedere scusa per averti dato un’informazione in parte sbagliata nel mio messaggio n. 13.
Quando mi sono dichiarato d’accordo con Lorena mi basavo su una sensazione, o comunque su quanto direi io utilizzando “Ad ognuno / a ciascuno” (ossia, io userei un complemento partitivo: “ad ognuno di noi / a ciascuno di noi”). 
La tua osservazione è però corretta, Lovebeauty: “ognuno” e “ciascuno” possono funzionare in modo autonomo. La pulce nell’orecchio me l’ha messa un frequentatore assiduo del forum, che mi ha mandato un messaggio privato. Ho allora deciso di rivolgermi ad un esperto linguista di cui sintetizzo la risposta.
“Ognuno” si usa quando ci si riferisce agli individui di un gruppo presi complessivamente, “ciascuno” si riferisce, invece, ad ogni singolo individuo del gruppo. Per questo “ciascuno” è quasi sempre accompagnato dal complemento partitivo, che non è comunque obbligatorio. Perciò, si può dire sia “Ognuno può avere una giornata storta” sia “Ciascuno può avere una giornata storta”. 
A me continuano a non piacere e non le userei, ma è solo un fatto personale. Grammaticalmente entrambe le frasi sono corrette. 
Will you forgive me? 
WW


----------



## Lorena1970

So me too I must apologise for having pointed out something as wrong whilst it was correct. The two espressions don't sound good to me either, but thanks WW for having taken the time to go deep into the subject. Very useful for all of us! (and thank you Lovelybeauty fo being so...stubborn!)


----------



## Pat (√2)

Walt Whitman said:


> A me continuano a non piacere e non le userei, ma è solo un fatto personale. Grammaticalmente entrambe le frasi sono corrette.



Mmm...
Nessuno di noi le ha usate e nessuno di noi le userebbe. Ci sembrano "stonate". Dovrà pur esserci qualcosa sotto


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, √2.

Forse il qualcosa che c'è sotto è che—almeno in frasi di questo genere—noi ci troviamo meglio a dire "Tutti, una volta o l'altra, hanno/abbiamo giornate storte". 
La semantica generalizzante e globalizzante di "tutti" però non sarebbe la scelta migliore, dato che di fatto, e volta a volta, _personalizziamo_ la sensazione che la frase vuol comunicare. 
Però _tutti_ è talmente...comodo.

GS


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Walt Whitman said:


> Will you forgive me?
> WW





Lorena1970 said:


> So me too I must apologise for having pointed out something as wrong whilst it was correct. The two espressions don't sound good to me either, but thanks WW for having taken the time to go deep into the subject. Very useful for all of us! (and thank you Lovelybeauty fo being so...stubborn!)



A voi non posso perdonare, perchè non avevate alcuna colpa: La lingua è tanta sottile e difficile . D'altro canto, mi sembra esaltante la tua spiegazione, WW. 

Grazie di cuore a tutti .


----------



## Lorena1970

Lovelybeauty said:


> Non vi posso perdonare, perchè non avevate alcuna colpa: la lingua è tanto sottile e difficile .


----------



## Walt Whitman

Lo dico con affetto, Lorena.
Sarebbe forse meglio dire: "Non vi posso che perdonare", altrimenti sembra che LB sia arrabbiata con noi e non intenda farlo.
WW


----------



## Lovelybeauty

@Lorena Grazie mille per la correzione, ma ...
I've just looked up the verb "perdonare" on our dictionary, it seems the formula is "perdonare a qcn."


----------



## Lorena1970

Walt Whitman said:


> Lo dico con affetto, Lorena.
> Sarebbe forse meglio dire: "Non vi posso che perdonare", altrimenti sembra che LB sia arrabbiata con noi e non intenda farlo.
> WW



Scusa WW, ma si perdona qualcuno che ha una colpa. Se uno non ha colpe cosa perdoni...??? "Non vi posso perdonare perché non avete colpe" Io l'ho letta in questo senso. Non ci può perdonare nulla perché non abbiamo motivo di dover essere perdonati! Cosa c'è che non va in una frase simile...?



Lovelybeauty said:


> @Lorena Grazie mille per la correzione, ma  ...
> I've just looked up the verb "perdonare"  on our dictionary, it seems the formula is "perdonare a qcn."



"perdonare qualcuno" oppure "perdonare qualcosa a qualcuno", Lovelybeauty


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Lorena1970 said:


> "perdonare qualcuno" oppure "perdonare qualcosa a qualcuno", Lovelybeauty



The dictionary entry for its intransitive form is kinda confusing: "~ a qcn.", but thanks a lot for making it clear. 

On the second thought, it can't be intransitive without the preposition .



Walt Whitman said:


> Lo dico con affetto, Lorena.
> Sarebbe forse meglio dire: "Non vi posso che perdonare", altrimenti sembra che LB sia arrabbiata con noi e non intenda farlo.
> WW



Perdona il mio italiano a me


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ma non sarebbe tutto più facile con "A voi non ho nulla da perdonare, ..."?

Ciao, Lovely. Io direi che sarebbe meglio "On second thoughts"; "Perdona(te) a _me_ il mio italiano".

Best.

GS


----------



## Lorena1970

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ma non sarebbe tutto più facile con "A voi non ho nulla da perdonare, ..."?



Probabilmente con "A voi non posso perdonare" Lovelybeauty intendeva questo. Sono io che ho dato un'interpretazione che è suonata dubbia (ma comunque corretta!). La tua è migliore.


----------



## marco.cur

Mi sa che stiamo andando fuori tema.
Comunque perdonare può essere intransitivo, nel significato di risparmiare, dare scampo: _la morte non perdona a nessuno _(crf. il Treccani in linea; vedi anche qui).


----------

